# Teddy bear face/puppy cut?



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

I tried trimming Rocky's face to make a more teddy bear cut and whoops...so now I'm bringing him into a groomer tomorrow with instructions on how short to cut, etc. Do I say puppy cut? What blade number is that? This groomer said the higher the number for her clippers, the shorter the hair. 

How short do I say to do the ears? Now I'm getting a little bit anxious...I don't want him to look too short.  You all have to answer this post before 9 am tomorrow morning, AZ time.....no pressure!:innocent:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I have no idea about blade numbers. I always just take pictures with me of cuts I like and ask the groomer to do that look. I also found with Benny (who has a somewhat teddy bear cut) to keep his ears a bit longer. 








You can go rounder w/the face but I keep his ears slightly longer, body shorter but with full legs and paws. Hope this helps. Pictures. Bring pictures! I find that's the best way to depict what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks Tammy....I just love Benny's look! He's so adorable and his hair is so full and pretty...You can see he's a boy, but he's so pretty at the same time. I love that little guy!:wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks Dianne. His body is a little longer than I wanted, but I like how his head is cut. He had a rounder face awhile back and his signature "Benny Bangs" but this has been cute for a change. Can't wait to see how Rocky turns out. Be sure to take pics and post them for us to see!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Each groomer has their own definition of a "puppy cut", so if you have a very specific look in mind, take a picture if you can! Some groomers will practically shave the dog for a puppy cut, and others leave the hair up to 3" long on the body. One groomer may leave the ears longer while another may trim them short in the shape of the actual ear. It is up to you! 

In my siggy, London & Preston's bodies are done with a 3 3/4"FC blade. That leaves the body hair 1/2". I scissor their faces, ears, and legs. Their legs are longer now, I cut them shorter in the winter so they don't track in as many snowballs!

I'm sure you can browse the Picture's section and find a cut that you like! If you look at Preston's valentine reveal thread in the picture section, you can see that his legs are a little longer now, and I also did not clip his body this time so it is around 1" long which makes for a fluffier puppy-like look.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have any advice but am looking forward to the result :biggrin:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

this is one of my favorite cuts on Snowy





I also suggest taking a photo of the cut that you have in mind to the groomer if you could  I look forward to seeing the ROCKSTAR :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck Dianne. I guess you're going for the cut around now. If you can stay for it then you'll be fine. You can have her do a little and then say shorter if you want more off. Can't wait to see.:chili:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

*He's back from the groomer...I posted pics*

in another thread...He looks so different to me I have to get used to it.

I pictured the face more teddy bear like. Maybe when it grows some?


----------

